#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Παραμετρικές διαστάσεις στο AutoCAD

## ISMINI_82

Καλησπερα.
Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον που γνωριζει καλα το autocad
Εχω μια κατοψη στο autocad (στο architecture για την ακριβεια) στην οποια εχω βαλει γεωμετρικους περιορισμους (geometric constraints) και παραμετρικες διαστασεις (Parametric Dimensions) στους διαφορους χωρους.
Τις παραμετρικες διαστασεις τις εχω κανει και annotiational.
Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα.
Ας πουμε οτι εχω δυο δωματια. Το δωματιο 1 και το δωματιο 2.Εχω βαλει παραμετρικες διαστασεις και στα δυο δωματια.
Αυξανοντας την διασταση στο ενα δωματιο το δωματιο 1 αυτο μεγαλωνει με αποτελεσμα την μετακινηση του δωματιου 2.Η παραμετρικη ομως διασταση του δωματιου 2 δεν ακουλουθει την μετακινηση του δωματιου που διαστασεολογει αλλα μενει σε σταθερη θεση και μετα την αλλαγη βρισκεται μεσα στο δωματιο 1 του οποιου μεγαλωσα την διασταση.
Ειδα απο τις ιδιοτητες οτι οι παραμετρικες διαστασεις οτι στο πεδιο associative εχει την τιμη “no” αλλα και το συγκεκριμενο πεδιο δεν ειναι επιλεξιμο για να κανω τις διαστασεις  associative.Επισης η μεταβλητη dimassoc εχει την τιμη 2.

Ολο αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα μετα απο καθε αλλαγη που κανω στις παραμετρικες διαστασεις να χρειαζεται καθε φορα να τις μετακινω στην σωστη θεση κατι που ειναι κουραστικο να το κανω συνεχεια σε ολη την κατοψη...... :Λυπημένος:

----------

